# 2019 FALL MUSHROOMS PA



## trahn008

Well got a report from one of my scouts that he has hens coming up in his yard. I'll have to swing by and check it out today. With fall right around the corner, it's time for the fall report. Still would like to see a late summer flush of chants and trumpets. Happy Hunting!


----------



## beagleboy

trahn, do you think the amount of precipitation has a lot to do with how good the hen flush is. We haven't had much rain up here in the last month, I know that you have had dry weather in your area too. The chanterelles have been really spotty and the black trumpets were almost nonexistent. I am hoping the hens will be on the trees that I found them last year, even if they aren't as big, I should have enough to freeze some.


----------



## trahn008

Beagleboy, rain is very important, at the right times. Well my scout has failed me, no hens in the yard. We have had very little rain at the right times this summer. I may have been out 6 times and never found a bolete. What we will see if we get rain in the next 7 to 10 days is flushes on top of each other. Happy Hunting!


----------



## pchunter1231

I have not found 1 Biolete this year or Black trumpets. My chant spots only produced 1 flush instead of the normal 3. Very dry. Hoping for a little rain soon. Found some spots i think will be good for Hens that i cant wait to check.


----------



## shroomsearcher

We're getting some significant precip now (NE Ohio, western PA) for the first time in a long time. This weekend I'll go hike that ridge again to see if there might be a last hurrah on Chants. Then I'll go check my hen spot. It's been so dry here that my veggie garden that was drowning in June I was watering in August and September. 

I've only found a few boletes this year, and none in the usual spots. A few came up in my Chant spot, but it was strange. I'd go looking and find some Chants but no boletes. 4 days late I'm in the same exact spot and there ARE boletes, that are already going to pot! They were as yellow as French's mustard so my eyes would have been drawn by that color when hunting Chants. Never saw boletes like that before.


----------



## Ron Day

pchunter1231 said:


> I have not found 1 Biolete this year or Black trumpets. My chant spots only produced 1 flush instead of the normal 3. Very dry. Hoping for a little rain soon. Found some spots i think will be good for Hens that i cant wait to check.


I agree, This has been one of the worst years I've seen for mushrooms in NE PA.


----------



## steelernation

shroomsearcher...were they a powdery mustard yellow? If so, they were infected with hypomyces, a parasitic fungus. At that point, leave them behind...


----------



## shroomsearcher

steelernation said:


> shroomsearcher...were they a powdery mustard yellow? If so, they were infected with hypomyces, a parasitic fungus. At that point, leave them behind...


That's exactly what I did. They could only have been a few days old, and they looked shot! Had never seen boletes that color before! Like I said, they were the color of French's mustard, and I'm not talking about their version of Dijon! 

We got less rain than I was hoping for out of this last system, about an inch. The radar made it look like Hell was coming to dinner, but we got what we got. Something came up for Saturday, so I'll head out tomorrow morning for a quick look, and then again Sunday morning for something more thorough.


----------



## PickinFungi

Just my thoughts. I think we have to wait for the temps to go back down to the 50's at night. Right now it is just way to hot for significant late summer and fall fruiting. I just found with my garden giants that no rain and high temps has stopped fruiting. I even tried watering - no help. Give it a week . It looks like we will be back in the 70's by the 22nd and upper 50's at night. Happy hunting!


----------



## shroomsearcher

I agree. It was forecast to be in the low 80's today, but we almost hit 90 and muggy as hell! That cancelled my walk in the woods. I figured I'd sweat like a horse, and the bugs would be all over me. We're supposed to get some significant precip tonight with the passing of a cold front, but who knows? The forecasters don't seem to know what's up lately!


----------



## Beatnik88

Also agree, this summer season was awful. Not a single trumpet at my usual spot, and I only had one flush of chants before everything dries up. Really hoping we can get enough rain for hericium and hen flushes this fall.


----------



## pchunter1231

Starting to see a few honey mushrooms popping up hear and there. Its getting close fellas for them and the hens. Found a new spot i am hoping produces. Oak tree after Oak tree and many are on the edges of fields and logging roads. Guys on hear say hens loves to grow on edges. Good luck and happy hunting. Worst summer i can ever remember for chants and trumpets. Did not find a single trumpet in all the spots that i have. I easily fill grocery bags full of chants and trumpets but not this year. Hoping the fall mushrooms make up for it.


----------



## beagleboy

A little rain fell here on Friday and Saturday. I took a walk for a while yesterday and found a few edibles.Harvested some trumpets and found some honey mushrooms and a lot of lactarius , russulas and boletes.


----------



## PickinFungi

Lactarius thyinos? I have a bunch of them at camp.


----------



## PickinFungi

PickinFungi said:


> Lactarius thyinos? I have a bunch of them at camp.
> View attachment 23570
> View attachment 23572
> View attachment 23574


Just looked at the book. Could be one of many. Will not eat. They are just cool because if the latex they have when cut. Really sticky. Almost can't get off a stainless knife without soap.


----------



## PickinFungi

All on one dead ash.


----------



## shroomsearcher

Went out today to hike the hardwood ridge where I've found some Chants. Found a couple of spikes, but nothing substantial. We got a pretty good rain, about 2 inches. The forest floor on that ridge definitely felt much softer under my feet than it has prior. Maybe it needs just a few more days for a new flush to happen. So, I'll go back on Tuesday to see if anything is happening.


----------



## DanCB

Hens are starting to emerge here in Eastern PA. Found two very small ones on Saturday; hoping they are ready to harvest by Friday.


----------



## PickinFungi

Wish I had one more night at camp so I could try to getting a photo of these glowing.


----------



## beagleboy

Took the beagle for a couple hour walk and found some honeys and a chicken that was so fresh that I guess you would have to call it a peep. When I cut it the water actually ran out of it. Mifflin county


----------



## shroomsearcher

Played golf today and found a stump behind a tee that supported a heavy flush of mushrooms that superficially resembled chickens. The tops were brown, tan and white, and the bottoms were a fluorescent green! I have never seen anything like them before. They were quite large, and they felt like they were starting to get a little old.


----------



## Chalupo




----------



## Chalupo

Chicken of the woods in downtown harrisburg on wooden statue!


----------



## DanCB

Beagle, those look perfect for pickling.


----------



## steelernation

Chalupo said:


> Chicken of the woods in downtown harrisburg on wooden statue!


Fantastic!


----------



## jdaniels313

beagleboy said:


> Took the beagle for a couple hour walk and found some honeys and a chicken that was so fresh that I guess you would have to call it a peep. When I cut it the water actually ran out of it. Mifflin county
> View attachment 23596
> View attachment 23598


Those are some fantastic looking Chickens! Please say you harvested & ate some!.....(BTW, great photos!)


----------



## Chalupo

I let them stay for others to see. I already had some in my fridge from the weekend


----------



## beagleboy

jdaniels313 said:


> Those are some fantastic looking Chickens! Please say you harvested & ate some!.....(BTW, great photos!)


Yes, I harvested about 2# of it and will make a few meals with it. There are other mushrooms that I prefer but the way this year is going I have to take what I can get.


----------



## beagleboy

DanCB said:


> Beagle, those look perfect for pickling.


DanCB, I never tried that is it complicated to do. I have made jerky with some that was pretty good.


----------



## beagleboy

Chalupo said:


> I let them stay for others to see. I already had some in my fridge from the weekend


Chalupo, I wonder how long that statue will last. The chickens seem to break down dead wood in a few years.


----------



## DanCB

Beagle, I do water bath pickling and consider it easy. I pickled some chickens last weekend, chants this summer and hens last fall. here's a link foragerchef.com/pickled-baby-chicken-of-the-woods


----------



## shroomsearcher

beagleboy said:


> Chalupo, I wonder how long that statue will last. The chickens seem to break down dead wood in a few years.


I had the same thought. Michael Kuo wrote in his book, _100 Edible Mushrooms, _"once you see Chickens on a tree, the chickens have, indeed, 'come home to roost'!


----------



## SquirrelKing

Found some honey mushrooms, chickens, and a few oysters last Saturday. No hens , trumpets, or chants . Been super dry in my area.


----------



## steelernation

Will it ever rain again??? People need to stop with the idea that most days in Pittsburgh are cloudy and/or rainy, because I can't remember the last day it was cloudy. I think we got a 2-minute sunny spritz of rain 9 days ago...


----------



## SquirrelKing

I feel your pain lol


----------



## steelernation

I just checked a minute ago...20 days with a couple of different 'trace' rainfalls, and I do mean 'trace'. All of our rain for the month fell on the 1st, with 3.38" at Pgh Intl. Not many mushrooms to be found THERE!


----------



## shroomsearcher

We got close to 2" here in NE Ohio about a week ago. Went out about 3-4 days after to see if prompted another flush of chants. Nothing doing there, but I did find a big, dead snag that was beginning to pop some that looked like oysters. Too small to do anything with, so I'm going to try to get back there tomorrow and see if anything has developed.


----------



## DanCB

I picked three small hens today. I would normally have let them grow but their tips were starting to dry and there's no rain in sight.


----------



## pchunter1231

Went for a walk to look for hens today. To Dryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## shroomsearcher

Well, went back and checked that snag and again, nothing doing! They were all shriveled up and gone. On to the hen spot tomorrow. We'll see what develops.


----------



## monk

Found a couple Hens last weekend in Lower Bucks Co.
1 decent sized and 3 small ones, raining right now so I'll check again tomorrow.


----------



## steelernation

What's rain?

I jest...we had .05" in Pittsburgh last night...


----------



## DanCB

We had a "deluge" in Bethlehem, .1 inch.


----------



## Osroc76

DanCB said:


> We had a "deluge" in Bethlehem, .1 inch.


Finding any hens around you yet?


----------



## DanCB

Four so far. All small and starting to dry. We're hoping for some rain next week to get thing going.


----------



## SquirrelKing

Found one hen yesterday, but still very dry . We picked up a decent amount of rain last night , hope it helps lol.


----------



## steelernation

It took four weeks, but we finally got more rain...a mini-hurricane last night with 60 mph winds, quarter-sized hail, and .25-.5" rain, all blowing sideways. The hail blew holes in all of our screens. Don't know if this'll help, and I KNOW the 84-88 F temps Monday-Wednesday won't, but I'll have a look soon.


----------



## Osroc76

I hear ya. I went out yesterday just to see what I could see. Found some chickens, and a couple small hens that were from a couple weeks ago and have since died. I'm hoping for the blooms to start late this week with the temps and rains more towards normal... At least the last time I checked


----------



## Osroc76

SquirrelKing said:


> View attachment 23670
> Found one hen yesterday, but still very dry . We picked up a decent amount of rain last night , hope it helps lol.





SquirrelKing said:


> View attachment 23670
> Found one hen yesterday, but still very dry . We picked up a decent amount of rain last night , hope it helps lol.


SquirrelKing, where are you from?


----------



## SquirrelKing

I’m in schuylkill Co. 
The” SKOOK “ lol


----------



## Osroc76

SquirrelKing said:


> I’m in schuylkill Co.
> The” SKOOK “ lol


Oh ok. I'm from Beaver county


----------



## beagleboy

I found my first hen of the year in Snyder co today, it was at a tree that I found three at last year. It is so dry here that I am surprised that I found anything. It was about the size of a soccer ball.


----------



## Osroc76

beagleboy said:


> I found my first hen of the year in Snyder co today, it was at a tree that I found three at last year. It is so dry here that I am surprised that I found anything. It was about the size of a soccer ball.
> View attachment 23716


Good deal! Congrats! Hopefully more to come once the weather chills out haha


----------



## SquirrelKing

Nice


----------



## pchunter1231

beagleboy said:


> I found my first hen of the year in Snyder co today, it was at a tree that I found three at last year. It is so dry here that I am surprised that I found anything. It was about the size of a soccer ball.
> View attachment 23716


Congrats. I was out hiking for 3.5 hours today and didnt even find a non edible mushroom. So dry


----------



## wildshroomer

Hey all...just been creeping here and there...really no time out this summer but always come across this house and 1 next to it, where every year have ringless honeys..


----------



## Beatnik88

I spent several hours recently driving around the trails on my property in an ATV. The land is littered with oak, and some patches of hemlock, and I haven't seen a single shroom. I'm used to this time of year seeing hundreds, I have never seen such a dry fall.


----------



## beagleboy

I went for a hike on a ridge in Mifflin county today. I found some honey mushrooms that were dried up, one chicken that was in good shape which I harvested, and a hen that was bigger than the one that I found yesterday. The only problem was I ended up with less of the hen today due to bugs. I did find quite a few chicken mushrooms too far gone. Sorry about the picture quality it was raining when I took them. The weird thing about this ridge is that every hen I found on it last year and the one this year has been at dead stumps. There are a lot of mature oaks and I check most of them every time I am there. Other areas I hunt I find most of them on live trees.


----------



## Osroc76

Same mushrooms on same tree.1 day apart.


----------



## steelernation

Yeah, I gave some chickens two days, and some went from "nubbins" to "flat and almost too old on the inner half". 88F will do that...but at least I got fresh mushrooms and had some for dinner, with onions, sliced Serrano chili and more.


----------



## Osroc76

steelernation said:


> Yeah, I gave some chickens two days, and some went from "nubbins" to "flat and almost too old on the inner half". 88F will do that...but at least I got fresh mushrooms and had some for dinner, with onions, sliced Serrano chili and more.


Yeah, I'm surprised they did as good as they did with that temperature. Going out Saturday and hopefully find some good stuff!


----------



## shroomsearcher

Again, rain forecast but little delivered! Mid-afternoon the wind switched around to the NW and the air got cooler and drier. I'm glad of that, but we need some rain!


----------



## blueshroom

Shaggy mane in the parking lot at work


----------



## trahn008

Fall mushroom report from team 008. Looks like the weather is turning for the better! Have not had boots on the ground yet, but have been doing drive by style hunting. Saw some honey mushrooms yesterday and not much of other fungal life, but we local should start seeing some life. Looks like next weekend should be good, with some rain thru the week. Happy Hunting!


----------



## Gibz

beagleboy said:


> I went for a hike on a ridge in Mifflin county today. I found some honey mushrooms that were dried up, one chicken that was in good shape which I harvested, and a hen that was bigger than the one that I found yesterday. The only problem was I ended up with less of the hen today due to bugs. I did find quite a few chicken mushrooms too far gone. Sorry about the picture quality it was raining when I took them. The weird thing about this ridge is that every hen I found on it last year and the one this year has been at dead stumps. There are a lot of mature oaks and I check most of them every time I am there. Other areas I hunt I find most of them on live trees.
> View attachment 23724
> View attachment 23726


Rain? What the heck is rain?


----------



## PickinFungi

The cool weather with recent rain has made my wine caps go crazy! This might be a great weekend to be in the woods!


----------



## SquirrelKing

Me and the Mrs. are heading out in the morning,


----------



## shroomsearcher

I went and checked every hen spot I know of, and a few new places that I knew had oaks. Absolutely zilch, zero, nada! And nothing else growing either. It's been 2 years since I've seen a shaggy mane! Used to pop up everywhere in yards around here. Have seen honeys. One house had a yard full of them about 3 weeks ago. 

But, we're finally getting some seasonal weather, and maybe that will trigger something. There's rain in the forecast for Sunday and Monday, so I'm hoping. We didn't get squat out of this last cold front.


----------



## Osroc76

shroomsearcher said:


> I went and checked every hen spot I know of, and a few new places that I knew had oaks. Absolutely zilch, zero, nada! And nothing else growing either. It's been 2 years since I've seen a shaggy mane! Used to pop up everywhere in yards around here. Have seen honeys. One house had a yard full of them about 3 weeks ago.
> 
> But, we're finally getting some seasonal weather, and maybe that will trigger something. There's rain in the forecast for Sunday and Monday, so I'm hoping. We didn't get squat out of this last cold front.


Anybody do any good today around SW PA? I was going to go out, but I had to change it to tomorrow.


----------



## SquirrelKing

I’m not in SW PA . I’m in eastern PA and it was a bust yesterday. We checked a bunch of trees we took hens from last year and nothing but a handful of little button head stumpies. The ground is still very dry here . It’s moist for about 2 inches and then it turns to dust lol.


----------



## PickinFungi

No hens today. It's just too dry. Hopefully the up and coming rain will help. I did find a super fresh chicken though. Normally I would little go a little longer but will not be out in that area for quite some time. You can see that someone grabbed the first flush probably a few weeks ago


----------



## Osroc76

PickinFungi said:


> No hens today. It's just too dry. Hopefully the up and coming rain will help. I did find a super fresh chicken though. Normally I would little go a little longer but will not be out in that area for quite some time. You can see that someone grabbed the first flush probably a few weeks ago
> View attachment 23782
> View attachment 23784
> View attachment 23786


That's awesome.... I'm hopefully heading out soon. Now, what do you consider a "flush"? Is that essentially a "bloom"


----------



## PickinFungi

I consider a flush a picking/ harvesting period or period of fruiting. The first period of chicken picking time is far gone. I have a tendency not to use bloom because the mushroom is fruiting not flowering.

Now quit waisting time and go out and find some nice mushrooms! LOL


----------



## Beatnik88

This weekend should have been a phenomenal boost to growth with such a soaking rain and cool temps. Excited for next week.


----------



## Osroc76

would this be a flush? Haha


----------



## shroomsearcher

Beatnik88 said:


> This weekend should have been a phenomenal boost to growth with such a soaking rain and cool temps. Excited for next week.


Don't know where you live, but we got rain today. Our forecast called for a 60% chance, so when it rained, I figured that probability rose to 100%. But, we got another gentle sprinkle that lasted about an hour. Nothing substantial! And another little spritz that lasted about 15-20 minutes in the afternoon. I don't think it will do much good, but I'll still go out and look.



Osroc76 said:


> View attachment 23788
> would this be a flush? Haha
> View attachment 23790


OH YEAH!!!!!


----------



## Beatnik88

Harrisburg area. We had an almost all day on/off soaking rain today. Several hour long burts of rain the last several days as well.


----------



## wildshroomer

Here's a take from up in Morris today.


----------



## pchunter1231

This year has been so frustrating with mushroom growth. This summer was just plain terrible and so far, fall isnt much better. Only found a small cluster of honeys and so far no hens. I checked well over 100 big oaks today and nada. I thought for sure with all the rain we got Monday things would be popping.


----------



## Osroc76

pchunter1231 said:


> This year has been so frustrating with mushroom growth. This summer was just plain terrible and so far, fall isnt much better. Only found a small cluster of honeys and so far no hens. I checked well over 100 big oaks today and nada. I thought for sure with all the rain we got Monday things would be popping.


Where abouts are you located?


----------



## SquiddlyBimps

Same today for me too, located in Luzerne county. Just a few honeys but absolutely nothing else, it seems dry already from the rain over the weekend.


----------



## pchunter1231

Osroc76 said:


> Where abouts are you located?


Perry County


----------



## Osroc76

Another walk with no results on hens. But I did find this, which I believe is a shaggy mane. I don't know enough to tell for sure though so I took it to check out and try to do a spore print


----------



## PickinFungi

Same here . Checked probly 200 oaks and nada.


----------



## Osroc76

PickinFungi said:


> Same here . Checked probly 200 oaks and nada.


There were other shrooms in the area, and the ground seemed moist still, just no hens! I wonder if another flush may come shortly? Supposed to get about 1/2" on Saturday


----------



## steelernation

Lawrence and Butler counties were nearly bone-dry, too...


----------



## SquirrelKing

No hens in schuykill co this week .


----------



## cwlake

Don't fill too bad people, I'm in southern Mi. and were having the same kind of year for hens. I found a number of them around the tenth of Sept. but only a couple fresh ones in the last month. Were getting the cool weather and some rain now but the old reliable trees still not producing. It was also a bad summer for boletes, chants, and others. I'm not even finding any oysters yet which are usually easily found around here. Lets keep our fingers crossed. Good luck out there!


----------



## ajack

We got blessed with a monster morel season. Now a slow fall season. I guess it all evens out.


----------



## SquirrelKing

My wife an granddaughter visited a local park today and brought me a gift lol.


----------



## Osroc76

SquirrelKing said:


> View attachment 23806
> My wife an granddaughter visited a local park today and brought me a gift lol.


----------



## Osroc76

What is that?


----------



## steelernation

We hit the Laurel Highlands from top to bottom and found 10-12 oz. of useable chickens...that's it! Maybe a few ounces of other mushrooms, and we hit all the places, spent time in the car and on the hoof. And they had over 2.5" of rain on Monday. The woods were parched in many places still.

So...3 1/3" of rain on Sept. 1 in WPA and a quick .3" with hail and 60mph winds on Sept. 28th, plus 1.5-2.5" of rain on Oct. 7 equals no mushroom season in WPA. Prove me wrong, but 88 F temps in October and plenty of 80+ days in September and all the dryness is not to be remedied even by an all-day shower.


----------



## SquirrelKing

LOL , they are rare this year. It’s only our second one this fall . This time last year I was sick of them lol.


----------



## Osroc76

I'm out right now, and still haven't found even 1 dead hen. Starting to think the season happened already


----------



## cwlake

Osroc76 said:


> I'm out right now, and still haven't found even 1 dead hen. Starting to think the season happened already


don't give up yet! I just found a baby one on a reliable tree today. I'm in s. Mi. and this is the first fresh one that I've seen in a few weeks.


----------



## Osroc76

cwlake said:


> don't give up yet! I just found a baby one on a reliable tree today. I'm in s. Mi. and this is the first fresh one that I've seen in a few weeks.


Yeah but what has the weather been like there?


----------



## Osroc76

Empty oaks .


----------



## steelernation

Osroc, are those white oaks? The bark looks more like it. I've found 95%+ of my hens on red oak, as have others I know around Pittsburgh. Maybe that is making the difference? Maybe it is just a regional preference on our part?


----------



## beagleboy

I have probably checked over 100 large oaks and oak stumps in the last week and only found one dried up hen. I think I have checked every tree that I found them at last year. One good thing is my brother found one that probably weighed 10lbs and he gave me some of it, so I have a few meals. Those 2 I found in sept. didn't last very long. Well we had rain all day here in central Pa so I am planning to look Friday and with early black powder season coming in on Sat I will be looking for hens and deer. lol


----------



## Osroc76

beagleboy said:


> I have probably checked over 100 large oaks and oak stumps in the last week and only found one dried up hen. I think I have checked every tree that I found them at last year. One good thing is my brother found one that probably weighed 10lbs and he gave me some of it, so I have a few meals. Those 2 I found in sept. didn't last very long. Well we had rain all day here in central Pa so I am planning to look Friday and with early black powder season coming in on Sat I will be looking for hens and deer. lol


Agreed and same beagleboy. But do you think they might still pop up? Anyway, Steelernation, if I remember right yes they are white oaks. I know last year there was 5 hens around each of those trees, it was the first year I found those trees. But last weekend I checked probably 100 oaks, didn't pay attention to red or white, but not one hen.


----------



## Osroc76

Here is a picture of one of those trees last year. I think you can see 4 hens around it. And there other two pics are my biggest I've found in my few years hunting them.... It was 16 pounds


----------



## bananas2

Hello all. My brother was checking on the American Persimmon trees and found a patch of ground that had been dug up by an animal. Right in the middle was what looked to be a small truffle. It looks and smells just like a truffle. Anyone know anything about wild truffles growing in Pennsylvania and their edibility?


----------



## steelernation

From what I understand, very few species of wild truffle from the east are from here. I once found pounds of truffles with Norway spruce that turned out to be western transplants that were "squirrel food", according to Matt Trappe, author of Field Guide to N.A. Truffles.


----------



## bananas2

Did you eat the ones you found? I have read they are well loved by chipmunks and squirrels. 



steelernation said:


> From what I understand, very few species of wild truffle from the east are from here. I once found pounds of truffles with Norway spruce that turned out to be western transplants that were "squirrel food", according to Matt Trappe, author of Field Guide to N.A. Truffles.


----------



## DanCB

More than likely they are Deer Truffles. Critters may eat them but they're not for human consumption.


----------



## ajack

Was out this past sunday around Pittsburgh and came upon one small hen on a tree that had the same small hen last year. Also, found about 20lbs of chicken, harvested about 10. Really wasn't much else in the woods but I feel like this rain over the past two days will help. They're saying the leave changes are/will be late this year so I imagine most everything has just shifted back due to the August-like September that we had.


----------



## steelernation

Let's hope you're right about Pittsburgh. Now...to find the requisite TIME to go a-hunting...


----------



## cwlake

Osroc76 said:


> Yeah but what has the weather been like there?


cool nights,35-45 days,50-60. not much rain


----------



## cwlake

steelernation said:


> Osroc, are those white oaks? The bark looks more like it. I've found 95%+ of my hens on red oak, as have others I know around Pittsburgh. Maybe that is making the difference? Maybe it is just a regional preference on our part?


Here in S. Mi. we find hens on red oaks mostly and burr oak, occasionally on white oak. I find some large ones every year on a walnut tree.


----------



## beagleboy

I went for a hike today but came up empty as far as mushrooms go. I did find this. This is why you shouldn't ride bikes in the woods.lol​


----------



## Osroc76

cwlake said:


> Here in S. Mi. we find hens on red oaks mostly and burr oak, occasionally on white oak. I find some large ones every year on a walnut tree.


Yeah, I'm still new to it, I just check all the oaks I can haha. Last year, my first if the year was going underneath a cherry tree


----------



## pchunter1231

Took the Muzzy for a walk this morning and found a fresh hen about the size of a soccer ball at the base of a maple tree. No deer or bear seen but not all lost when i found that. Going tomorrow and see what else i can find.


----------



## sb

beagleboy said:


> I went for a hike today but came up empty as far as mushrooms go.
> I did find this. This is why you shouldn't ride bikes in the woods.lol​
> View attachment 23854


beagleboy -- Here's one from Franklin County OH


----------



## beagleboy

sb said:


> beagleboy -- Here's one from Franklin County OH
> 
> View attachment 23856


sb, looks like somebody put some time into that one.


----------



## steelernation

bananas2 said:


> Did you eat the ones you found? I have read they are well loved by chipmunks and squirrels.


They were almost sickeningly powerful, so no, barely tasted them.


----------



## MRFCookCounty

Osroc76 said:


> View attachment 23802
> View attachment 23804
> Another walk with no results on hens. But I did find this, which I believe is a shaggy mane. I don't know enough to tell for sure though so I took it to check out and try to do a spore print


----------



## Kbshroom

Found these a couple days ago in Fred Co Md. Do they look to be worth harvesting still?


----------



## Beatnik88

Kbshroom said:


> View attachment 23864
> View attachment 23866
> View attachment 23868
> Found these a couple days ago in Fred Co Md. Do they look to be worth harvesting still?


I wouldn't


----------



## Kbshroom

Beatnik88 said:


> I wouldn't


Ok thanks mostly stick to hunting morels so not my area of expertise. Appreciate your input


----------



## Osroc76

Kbshroom said:


> Ok thanks mostly stick to hunting morels so not my area of expertise. Appreciate your input


They are PROBABLY ok to eat, especially the outer edges, but look past prime. From my experience they should be allot more vibrant colors.


----------



## beagleboy

While I was out hunting today and I found a lions mane, but it was already turning brown. I wish I could find a fresh one so I could try it. From what I heard they taste like seafood.


----------



## SquirrelKing

I didn’t find any fungi today , but had my first one of these today . Lol


----------



## SquirrelKing

There’s only one way to get a good deer heart lol. Yum yum


----------



## trahn008

LOOK what showed up! Happy Hunting!


----------



## trahn008

From the deer rodeo last week! Happy Hunting!


----------



## trahn008

SquirrelKing said:


> View attachment 23870
> I didn’t find any fungi today , but had my first one of these today . Lol


 @KILLERKING you are missing some mushrooms on that plate! Happy Hunting!


----------



## SquirrelKing

I know, I only had trumpets on hand and I was afraid the garlic and red wine would have overwhelmed them.


----------



## shroomsearcher

True. But sometimes the shrooms are there to simply absorb the wonderful flavors of what they are being cooked with! If you don't want to use your trumpets, go to the store and buy some of those tasteless white things they sell. Perfect for the application! Every dish can be improved by including shrooms.


----------



## beagleboy

I found quite a few oyster mushrooms today. They were a little old but some were still okay. There were a lot of them too high in the tree for me to get, as I wasn't hunting mushrooms so I was unprepared. Didn't even have my camera with me.


----------



## Beatnik88

Hi everyone, I know I haven't contributed in a while, but I took over my department and haven't had much time to hunt. Putting up new trespassing signs on the property I found these beautiful, yet sadly too old, lion's mane as well as some fresh enoki.


----------



## shroomsearcher

Oh! Too bad about the lion's mane! I've never found one of those.


----------



## trahn008

Beat, your pic doesn't look like they are to old. They almost look perfect. Happy Hunting!


----------



## Beatnik88

trahn008 said:


> Beat, your pic doesn't look like they are to old. They almost look perfect. Happy Hunting!


They were pretty eaten up on the other side, and the color doesn't show well in the pic but they were too far brown for my tastes.


----------



## DanCB

I saw Fantastic Fungi in Allentown Friday evening. Go see it if you have a chance. You'll have to Google it for more info; the board won't allow me to post a link.


----------



## beagleboy

I took the flintlock for a walk today, found a nice 7 point that wasn't recovered. Also found a couple pounds of oysters, they are prime not a bug on them.


----------



## Barnacle

Hey everyone, smoked a venison ham today and noticed a familiar pattern on top of the smoker. Thought I’d post a pic. I must have set a few on top of it last season.


----------



## sb

DanCB said:


> I saw Fantastic Fungi in Allentown Friday evening. Go see it if you have a chance. You'll have to Google it for more info; the board won't allow me to post a link.


This is the link:
fantasticfungi.com/
(copy and paste)
Looks to be a good documentary. Coming to Columbus, OH January 17-23
DanCB--Thanks for posting. I hadn't heard of it yet.


----------



## redfred

Barnacle said:


> View attachment 23968
> View attachment 23970
> 
> Hey everyone, smoked a venison ham today and noticed a familiar pattern on top of the smoker. Thought I’d post a pic. I must have set a few on top of it last season.


The ghost of morels past.. I can’t wait for ghost of morels future.. happy new year..


----------



## shroomsearcher

beagleboy said:


> I took the flintlock for a walk today, found a nice 7 point that wasn't recovered. Also found a couple pounds of oysters, they are prime not a bug on them.
> View attachment 23964


Wow! Those look phenomenal! With the mild temps that have been around lately, I guess it's possible! One year I hunted late muzzleloader with my BIL at his camp in SE OH. It was quite warm and damp. Sitting on a hillside I spotted a tree just festooned in brilliant white down below me. After I decided that deer hunting was a bust, I tried to get to them. But the slope was too steep and wet, with crumbly rock, and I figured I'd break my ankles, legs, or something else going after them. 

And it was late in the day, and the rain had picked up. I was losing light, and had to get back across a rising creek for about a mile hike home. If I couldn't get across, I had about an 8 mile hike home! It was an easy decision to make!


----------



## trahn008

Found some velvet shank mushrooms last week while out with the smoke pole. If the weather stays warm I’ll have to start a Winter Thread. Happy Hunting!


----------



## trahn008




----------



## trahn008

Barnacle Smoker Pics! Happy Smoking!


----------



## Barnacle

Looks fantastic Trahn! I bought some processing equipment but have yet to use it other than the meat lugs for butchering and brining. This was my first time smoking a whole hind deer leg. I was astounded as to how the shank turned out. I thought it would be tough due to all the facia and connective tissue but it came out beautiful. I can’t get over the colors that developed during the process. The shanks of animals are so under rated, IMO. I caught my cousin throwing them in the garbage off of a big buck! Needless to say I tore him a new one. He just wasn’t taught properly I guess, but for sure will not make that mistake again. I’m all ears if anyone has advise for me on recipes or brands of seasonings for different types of sausages / snack sticks etc. or tips on casing types & diameters. I wonder if ground up black trumpets would be good in a sausage?


----------



## trahn008

Smoking Meats.com forum. Everything you need or want to know about smoking meats can be found on this forum Barnacle. Great group of people! Happy Smoking!


----------



## trahn008

I wonder if ground up black trumpets would be good in a sausage? From my experience any sausage made in large batches and frozen don't do well with items added besides spices. Now with a small fresh batch to be eaten right away any things game. Happy Stuffing!


----------



## Barnacle

Great thanks Trahn.


----------



## steelernation

Sausage looks good, Trahn! I wish I had a smoker, or room for one, but if I did, it'd probably be running continuously.

Here are my efforts from one day in mid-October. (from left, clockwise) Chicken Herb, traditional Bratwurst, Andouille and Chorizo. Good times!

Next time: the homemade liqueurs!


----------



## trahn008

Steeler.. My smoker has been running hard for about the last 3 months. Will be doing one last batch of cheese and that will be it until spring. Love making sausage, looking to set up a sausage making party with friends and family next year. This Subject may need it's own thread!


----------



## beagleboy

Heading back to the car after flintlock hunting yesterday, I found either a bears head tooth or a lions mane( I am pretty sure it was lions mane) on an oak tree. It was really brown and starting to fall apart. Last week we had a day that was 10 degrees in the morning an that is probably what finished it. I still haven't found one to try.


----------



## SquirrelKing

Hey guys , found some winter oysters today . Wasn’t 100% sure so I asked big foot and he confirmed lol


----------



## SquirrelKing




----------



## trahn008

Hey King, Nothing like fresh cold weather oysters. You have me thinking chicken cheese steak with fresh oysters! Happy Hunting!


----------



## steelernation

My buddy and I went birding and not only found some odd bracket gilled mushrooms and late-fall oysters, but also where someone had cut probably a couple of pounds of lion's mane from a path-side tree. In January. Seriously, with this stupid weather!


----------



## trahn008

Hey King, Looks like somebody climbed that tree and got some of your cold weather oyster's! Happy Climbing!


----------



## SquirrelKing

Yeah , grabbed a ladder when I left work . They were to good to let go to waste lol


----------



## beagleboy

Last day of Flintlock and found about a pound of oyster mushrooms. When the morels start I will probably see deer everywhere.


----------

